# [SOLVED] How to uninstall Hercules Webcam Classic drivers?



## Paaddy (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi,
I am using win 7. The problem is that by mistakes I have installed "Hercules Webcam Classic driver" to my computer, however, I don't have exactly this type of Webcam as required by the installation so that I didn't get it installed properly. Now I am trying to uninstall this driver but I couldn't do it since it requires to plug-in Hercules Classic Webcam (what I have is "Hercules Classic Link") to continue. :upset:

Here is the Hercules Webcam Classic driver, which is for Vista


```
http://ts.hercules.com/download/camera/drivers/Classic/HCLASSIC-Vista-x86-V2.2.0.2616.exe
```
Could someone please help?

Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How to uninstall Hercules Webcam Classic drivers?*

Hi can you remove via programs and features,or go to device manager and right click on it and choose uninstall


----------



## Paaddy (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: How to uninstall Hercules Webcam Classic drivers?*



joeten said:


> Hi can you remove via programs and features,or go to device manager and right click on it and choose uninstall


Hi joeten, thank for your reply.
I cann't remove it via programs and features due to the reason mentioned in the first post: it requires to plug in "Hercules Webcam Classic" that I don't have. I also tried uninstall it via ccleaner but it got stuck for the same reason.

In device manager, I don't see anything that related to Hercules Webcam Classic.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How to uninstall Hercules Webcam Classic drivers?*

Hi try revouninstaller http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html


----------



## Paaddy (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: How to uninstall Hercules Webcam Classic drivers?*



joeten said:


> Hi try revouninstaller http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html


Hi joeten,

revouninstaller works like a charm, the unwanted driver has gone. 
Thank you very much for your support.

Have a nice day.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your most welcome


----------

